# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Emmerdale > General >  Verity Rushworth and Ben Freeman dating

## Chloe O'brien

Verity Rushworth and Ben Freeman are dating, marking a second off-screen romance for _Emmerdale_. 

The _Sunday Mirror_ reports that the pair are seeing each other secretly, but that the relationship is blossoming. 

A source said Freeman â who plays Scott Windsor, Rushworth's character's on-screen half-sister â described her as a "real beauty."

"Verity and Ben have been getting very close. He thinks she is mature for her age," continued the insider. "Ben knows he's got a reputation as a womaniser - and thinks Verity is just the sort of girl he needs to be dating. And Verity has seen a charming, funny side to Ben.""

Meanwhile, Emily Symons (barmaid Louise Appleton) has got together with Matt Healy (Matthew King) after her marriage to millionaire businessman Lorenzo Smith collapsed.

----------


## Chris_2k11

:EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:

----------


## mikepemb

news of the world reported mark charnock and  charley webb (marlon and debble dingle) are dating   :EEK!:

----------


## chance

Blimey heard of the saying keeping it in the family but keeping it in the soap?

----------


## eastenders mad

wow i can't believe Verity and ben are a couple.
You could tell Matt and Louise were going to get together they suit each other good for them.

----------


## Jessie Wallace

What a werid combination, well they do say opposites attract!!

----------


## tammyy2j

Everyone in Emmerdale seems to be hooking up lately off set. Matt King and Louise, Steph and Pollard, Donna and Scott and Debbie and Marlon.

----------


## no1abbafan

According to This Morning, it has been denied that Marlon and Debbie (people that play them) are dating in real life.

----------


## deadlyvampiress

just wondering, how is this a spoiler?????

----------


## samantha nixon

charley and mark make an unusual pairing i think but emily and matt you could they were close when they done stars in your eyes

----------


## dddMac1

read that in the daily star on Monday i thought Charlie webb (debbie) was only 16 she does not look 18

----------

